# Grey skies all around us



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

Man o Man what a hoot! Me n my oldest boy got into a mess of Grey Partridge today. Hunted a field of maybe 3 to 4 hundred acres and found at least 5 different sizeable coveys and numerous other singles or smaller coveys. This was my boys first time attempting to shoot at partridge and he popped that cherry nicely today. I was super stoked to take the 16 week old puppy for the easy hike today. He had some great experiences including catching a wounded bird attempting to run off then retrieving it to me. He's looking promising indeed.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That's cooler than the other side of the pillow!


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Now that's a nice bunch of Hun's.


----------



## Fowl_faith (Aug 27, 2015)

Sweet little bit jealous I must say.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Holy cow, that's awesome - congrats!


----------



## SCtransplant (Jul 31, 2015)

So cool, that second pic should be a magazine cover!


----------



## Wasatch Wings (Sep 29, 2015)

Talk about a hun-ey hole, dang!


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Good stuff!


----------

